# 2009 Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

*Dates for 2009 Summer Rally at TopSail*​
*What Week Would You Prefer for the 2009 Summer Rally at TopSail?*

June 13th - 20th 20091770.83%June 20th - 27th 2009729.17%


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, we need to settle on some dates. I would like to propose Saturday, June 13th, 2009 through Saturday, June 20th, 2009.

We need to settle on this pretty early because we have to be ready to make reservations in less than a month.

A couple of things of note:

1. I think getting the Palm Loop locations was great. Whoever suggested it last year you have my thanks.
2. I would like to propose we go in together and take an additional site, in a central location, to use as a go-to place, a central meeting place and a location to have a rented freezer or a Ice Company freezer located.
3. I would suggest some of us go ahead and if we can afford to, take additional sites so we can "own" an entire street. Thoughts? Volunteers? Derisive Laughter?

If there are other suggestions please post them. We can post a poll on the suggested dates as well.

Reverie


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Those date are good for us, but as some of u know we are talking about doing a 5 week trip out west, if that comes together we may have to back out but we can always cancel and someone else can take the site. So count us in, btw that week would also work for us as the dw finishes school on the 13th


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Reverie said:


> OK, we need to settle on some dates. I would like to propose Saturday, June 13th, 2009 through Saturday, June 20th, 2009.
> 
> We need to settle on this pretty early because we have to be ready to make reservations in less than a month.
> 
> ...


The Palm Loop Rocks

Nick that is a great idea about the extra site. The street party worked quite well as opposed to the use of the meeting building which we have obviously outgrown. Having a full site to set up the commissary on will work well. That way I can bring the BarBQ trailer and have a place to put it. Seriously, its really not that big, about the size of the Toad









The dates look good as well. Why can't we just go back now!

Billy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dates sound good to me also. The extra site is a great idea. Palm Loop is fine also, really liked those sites. Maybe we can get an entire street this time.

Nick, can I say we have another wagonmaster to help Joe out next year?









Leon


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Leon,

I am happy to help. If you have it, would you PM me Joe's contact info and I'll talk to him and see what he needs. I've never organized a "big" rally so this would be different. I suppose it is my turn in the barrel. You do understand that Mrs. Reverie will kill me when she hears this (and she will certainly hear about this).

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We really liked to Palm loop as well. It was like a huge block social party for a week. And that week works for us.

Just my 2cents if it matters. FL is HOT!! and the clubhouse is free ... and has A/C. Can't we use it for potluck? It has a big lawn and it seemed that there was more visibility -- that folks could offer and know what to help with ... like cooking for instance. The previous year had at least 10+ people cooking at one time. Booking a site would take about a $300 chunk out of the budget wouldn't it?

C-


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Leon,
> 
> I am happy to help. If you have it, would you PM me Joe's contact info and I'll talk to him and see what he needs.
> 
> Reverie


It's in the guest list and I pm'd you the info


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Reverie said:


> OK, we need to settle on some dates. I would like to propose Saturday, June 13th, 2009 through Saturday, June 20th, 2009.
> 
> We need to settle on this pretty early because we have to be ready to make reservations in less than a month.
> 
> ...


All of this sounds great Nick but I agree with Carmen. We would all have to absorb the extra $300 for the site and the clubhouse is free. There is plenty of room outside to set up the tents and have the gathering outside if we want to and it would be easier to get everyone in a group there rather than have them spread out down the street. If it rained we could go inside as a backup plan. We can still use Reddy Ice's trailer there which is free because there is a place to plug it in. We only have to pay for the ice used. Billy can set up the commissary there too.
I agree with all the other suggestions, but have one more. Is there anyway to start the reservations on the street where we did the potluck and work outward and then around the loop where crawfish was and then move further out. Maybe keep a running post of sites reserved so that we can make sure we all stay close together. Also, request that people, like Mike who thinks he may have to back out, pick a site further off the inner loop just in case he does have to back out so that we do not have to play the shuffle game any more than necessary? We always tell people not to cancel without giving us the opportunity to sell the site, but people do not do that (some people even rebook and then cancel for the 2nd time, and Mike, I am not suggesting you would do this. I know better than that) We are 1000 miles away as are the Opelas and believe with at least a 95% certainty that we will be there next year, but if diesel goes higher or if something would happen economically there is that chance that we might have to back out. I would gladly book away from the main area as to make sure that the group is not disturbed and then we can make sure that we do not have neighbors complaining because we are outside talking after 10pm. Just a suggestion.
My only other suggestion is that there NOT be another Wagonmaster. It causes too much confusion. Put one person in charge and then have plenty of helpers. You be the chief, I will be one of your indians. Remember the body only needs one head to function properly otherwise it becomes a beast.

Darlene


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Darlene,

I think that is an excellent suggestion. I wonder if we should start reserving in the back and work our way towards the enterence. I think Zoom2 had a great site and I wonder if it would also cut down on the number of complaints about noise. Just thinking....

Reverie


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Great Ideas. We are planning on coming next year. I agree with Darlene's post and with Revere's about reserving the back area. I am also willing to be an indian (but not the chief). Can't wait to start the countdown to next year.

Anne


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

ok , 
your welcome nick.
i wanted the palm loop last year.
AND NO ON THE EXTRA SITE. we have a free club house with cold ac.
lets use it next year. put up the tents like darlene said. great idea.
we can haul all the stuff to the clubhouse in a few trucks.

hey guys joe is still on vacation . he was going to disney for 14 days after the rally.
he sould be home next week.

lamar


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I made the suggestion on the other site on the basis of the suggestion of the Manager. The idea is based upon a way that another large group handles their rally and I was putting it out there. I am not trying to jump the gun on anything BUT I have four emails in my inbox asking me when the next rally was taking place and nobody had thrown out any dates. We know that waiting to select a date can get confusing and somewhat rushed. I have not asked to be a rally master but I am offering my assistance. Within an hour of posting my first post the replies started and have already started flowing pretty well so I guess there is a lot of people wanting to discuss it.

Reverie


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Those dates sound great to me! I can't wait to make reservations!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I am glad you did. I was a little nervous about waiting too since I know that we need to be booking within the month. I thought of another idea that might help keep things organized too. I might call you to discuss it so that we can throw around the pros and cons. Is there a limit as to how many sites one person can book?

Darlene


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't THINK there is a limit. I heard a suggestion and "parroted" it that we can reserve as many as possible adjacent to each other. I think it would allow us to block an entire street. I'll IM you my phone number. It was printed wrong in the handout...

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

And to think that SydneyExcursion is missing all this ... spending time with Mickey. I'm so jealous - wish we could've stayed to continue our vacation at Disney. Some of the other more northern of the Dixie line states have school out later so let's at least wait for their 2 cents on the date but it works for us.

C-


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I can't believe this, but I just checked the school calender to be on the safe side and for the first time EVER they have us getting out on the 18th!!! That would put us out for the week you have proposed, but if we can stretch it until the 20th-27th, we would be in. That would put us at Father's Day weekend again. I know you guys don't like to keep moving the rally later and later, so I understand if you don't want to wait for us.

Darlene


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok, I think the idea of people getting extra sites so we can lock down a whole street is a good idea, BUT if we decide to use the club house instead of a street party then owning a street becomes neal. Also if you start booking more than one site you will be tieing up quite a bit of money since Florida State Parks wants all of their money up front. I know it would only cost $10 to cancel a site but if you had to cancel 3 or 4 sites it will start adding up quick. This past year I reservered two sites but I knew I could get rid of one of them before the rally and it would only cost $10 to cancel.

What ever dates are decided on are fine with us. We are soooo easy.

Leon


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a suggestion with regard to the "street" vs. the clubhouse. Why not have the potluck at the clubhouse where things could be better "controlled", cooler, and better organized, AND have a "street" party one other night for folks to walk and share drinks and talk? I agree with Leon and part of the fun of "owning" the street is the street party! We loved it.

Those dates are fine with us, but if Darlene shares with me her receipt for that peach daiquiri, I could be persuaded to side with her&#8230;.

I also like the idea of picking a site, say where zoom was and start going around counter-clockwise taking up the back street and moving around to and on the center street.

I would also suggest reserving the site for the entire rally, weather or not you intend to be there the entire time, so if you do have to back out, the folks "moving" into the site will have some flexibility to stay the entire time, or not. Thoughts? We could all pick the same dates and really "block" the sites for full use.

With regard to the reserving multiple sites, like everyone getting two sites or something, is that I believe that would increase the likeness of leaving empty sites in the middle of us (that will surely be snatched up) if no one picks up the site from you. But maybe we could bunch up at the end. DW would not like not knowing her site until just days before the rally though&#8230;.. Just my thoughts, this is a tough one. Were in no matter what.


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

All the dates being discussed thus far are fine with us. Jenny is out of school last week of May. Only issue for us is Dulce has to be at work for the first week of every month.

Dulce and I spoke talked about it this morning and we could do the same next year going the Thursday before the rally start. I also liked Gordon's site and that back row in general. Although it's a further bike ride from the beach while "abbreviated"


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I spoke with the Rallymaster (Joe/Sydney Excursion) this morning. He appreciates us going ahead and laying this out there for discussion and he will add his voice when he can either get to a PC or get home from Mickey-Land, whichever comes first. In our discussion we talked about how we are batting-around different ideas and just generally getting a feel for what works for everyone. SO FAR (and this is very early) it sounds like most people are ok with either of the dates mentioned. The idea of coordinating our reservations sounds like a winner but we haven't decided exactly how, as of yet. The extra site has mixed reviews with the no slightly leading the yes.

Reverie


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

SAY IT AIN'T SO!!! Carson doesn't get out of school until the 18th.

If the Rally starts on the 13th, we will be unable to come.

I vote for Jun 21-27.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

While starting at one site and working out from the center for booking purposes sounds plausible, the reality of the situation is each family has different needs and looks for the ideal site for them. Getting 35-50 families to agree on who is getting what site is like pushing a cooked spaghetti noodle uphill...an exercise in futility.

This year we had almost the entire back row and the center row booked for the rally. 15+ families cancelled for various reasons and those sites were scooped up within hours by non rally attendees. Asking a rally attendee to hold the site until we find someone to buy it from them is a good premise. However, for some families, holding onto a unwanted site for more than a day or two might be a financial burden for them.

Booking a campsite for the purpose of the potluck...I don't care for this idea. Two years ago we did the potluck/seafood feast at the clubhouse. We cooked outside, we socialized while we cooked, and we ate inside as we could. It was a bit crowded, but we managed. And there is a big back porch that was underutilized. After the potluck, we look the group picture at the lake, did the gift exchange, cleaned up and went back to our campers.

This year we did the dinner on the street with all of us having to pull our Easy-ups off the beach, set up on the street, reset after the ranger rasied a ruckus, then move the whole she-bang to the cluhouse for the gift exhange. Some of us worked fairly late in cleaning up at the clubhouse, moving tables back the clubhouse, cleaning up at the campsites, taking down Easy-ups...it was a lot of work. To me, keeping it centralized at the clubhouse makes MUCH more sense. And it helps keep down the cost of the rally.

Also, once the misguided ranger moved us off the street, the idea of everyone being together pretty much went away. I was trying to manage things at my end and was not aware of what was going on at the other end. Thus, to paraphrase the Soup Nazi on Seinfield, "No fish for you!!!"

I am sorry for the school schedules that some have that conflict with the proposed rally dates. However, pushing the rally later into June brings many potential problems. First, we get later into the rainy season. Right now where I live in Florida it is raining everyday. Typical for us and welcomed as we need it. However not so good for a rally. Secondly it is later in the hurricane season. While June is not an active month for tropical cyclones, they can happen. Just ask the rally attendees from the 2006 Topsail Rally. Third, the later into summer we go, the hotter and more humid it gets at Topsail. (See above about rain). If we could, I'd like to set the rally for the FIRST week of June. Our school year ends May 28th. However, that does not work as most of the rally attendees have kids in school the first week of June. So I vote for June 13th thru June 20th.

Last of all, for those who are going head up the organizing, let me wish you well. If you need anything or have any questions, feel free to contact me. However, my brochure creating days are over for now. I sorta let my desire to create a memorable brochure and help Gordon make a memorable rally outweigh the needs of my family. For next year's rally, (the good Lord willing and the creek don't rise) I will be try to be a better father and husband and get to know my fellow Southeasterners a little better.

Dan


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

You guys live there so know best.

Hope it works out in my favor, but whatever the group decides.

We will probably just come down on our own.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We are only asking for one week later. Third week in June same as this year and it hardly rained the whole time, but I have an agenda since I want to attend the rally, so you all decide what is best. We will just come the next week with the Opelas if you can't do it and have a mini rally I guess.

Darlene


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Dan, I appreciate all your work and the sacrifices you made, the brochure was great, as was the rest of the rally. I for one could have helped more and I certainly am willing to help anyway I can next year. I agree with you on the sites, but we could start reserving our individual sites round the back street and center street.

I see the logic in having it asap in June, but if sliding it 7 days (does it have to start on a Sat?) will let more attend, that doesn't seem unreasonable. Two Outbackers have issues, its likely that it will get more. Just my 2 cents, we can make either dates with regard to school schedule (as most other in Alabama could/should). It's the Rally masters decision, wouldn't want to be him.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I do understand that the later we wait the more likely we will encounter bad weather. I was there when the tropical storm grazed us in '06 (we could see it as it hit Panama City. It was that close). I personally think the increased risk is worth it if it accommodates more people. I'm especially understanding of the school schedules. Personally, I have never understood why my kids start school the first week in August and get out in May. There has to be a better schedule than that.

Reverie


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

mike said:


> Those date are good for us, but as some of u know we are talking about doing a 5 week trip out west, if that comes together we may have to back out but we can always cancel and someone else can take the site. So count us in, btw that week would also work for us as the dw finishes school on the 13th


Say what?? You can't back out now mike!! We are planning on making the LONG trip down next year and it sure would be nice to have someone to travel with. Either week would work for us as the mini-me's are out of school on the 3rd. Humm, on second thought, a 5 weeks trip out west would also be fun.....


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

When you start talking about tropical storms and hurricanes, they can develop and hit anytime during the month of June. Actually this week after the rally has been cooler than it was last week in Destin with about the same amount of rain fall, which was not much. I am not saying it will be a perfect week on the 3th week of June next year. No one can say what the weather will be like. We just have to deal with the what weather we are dealt with for the week of the rally. I remember in '05 it was really hot and humid, and last year was not great either. This years rally was the coolest we have had in the three years of the rally.

If I am not mistaken Joe (SydneyExcurison) mentioned to me and in some post on this years rally thread that he was looking at the 3rd week in June for next year due to his wife not getting through with school until the 2nd week. So I would like to say let's go ahead and schedule the rally for the 3rd week of June and drive the stake and start the '09 rally thread. We will not get everyone to agree with a certain week what ever weeks we discuss. I know Joe is down at Fort Wilderness right now and will not be home until next week, but I feel like he would agree with the 3rd week of June. So let's get the ball rolling on next years summer rally.

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

*Date*

Speaking as someone who's work life is ruled by our good friends at the NWS, FEMA and NOAA during the "Season" as we call it, the true peak activity of the "Season" does not occur until later in the summer and early fall. (The "Season" is June 1st through November 30th). I live with the possibility of deployment during the entire "Season", it is our way of life on the Gulf Coast. That being said the chances are always there for a storm to occur. This year the first named tropical storm was on May 31st. Arthur formed off the coast of Belize. Damages >$26 million US.

I believe a one week adjustment to increase access to the Rally is doable and carries minimal risk. The third full week in June seems like the best fit to everyone so far, lets just do it. (The various schools schedules seem crazy. We are in the same boat as Reverie, our school starts up is in August!)

*Community House*

The reality is, from a purely logistical viewpoint (for the cooks at least), the Community House is a far better base of operations. We can set up the equipment, pantry goods and a prep area for the entire week. This just makes sense to me. Perhaps we can also look at having some meals there in true potluck fashion, even a breakfast or two. The AC is a plus for many as well, especially for yall nawtherners. Down here on the Gulf Coast we are born with gills to deal with the humidity. Where we ultimately eat and socialize is for the group to decide, I am open on that.

I just know I am ready to head back.

Billy


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

June 13th would work great for my family and I. We are starting our 10 week road trip around the 1st and it will take us about 2 weeks to make it out to Topsail from Northern California. I am looking forward to attending the SE rally in 2009!

--Greg


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

You know that we have all been assuming that the 3rd week is the 20th, but it's not. It's actually almost the 4th week. I don't know what the heck is the matter with the VA school system to keep us in so long this year. I'm born on June 6th and never once had a birthday during the school year and now my kids almost go into July. Before you know it we will have a 12 mo school year!

Darlene


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,

Any week is fine with us.

Darlene,

Stephanie has the same b-day as you. She had her first birthday at school this year. We are out ealier next year.
Please tell me your kids don't start school until September. June 18th is horribly late. I don't know how anyone will even concentrate including the teachers.

Anne


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

bmxmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any week is fine with us.
> 
> ...


Our kids have always started school the day after Labor day, which kind of made better sense to me than when they used to start the Monday before. It just didn't seem right to go to school Mon-Fri and then be off for 3 days. Most parents weren't sending their kids to school on Labor Day Friday anyhow. I just don't know what they did to extend the school year though. Maybe a longer spring break (which they have moved away from Easter now by the way







) which makes it harder to vacation with friends during that time too. I think the best idea is for us to get the heck out of Virginia!

Oh, and Phil Opela (webeopelas) has the same birthday too!

Darlene


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> You know that we have all been assuming that the 3rd week is the 20th, but it's not. It's actually almost the 4th week. I don't know what the heck is the matter with the VA school system to keep us in so long this year. I'm born on June 6th and never once had a birthday during the school year and now my kids almost go into July. Before you know it we will have a 12 mo school year!
> 
> Darlene


Hey Darline, that's my B-day too! I was NEVER in school that day. Here, the kids are down to just 2 month summers, June and July. Kids go back 1st week of August. But now they get a Fall break as well as a spring break, and a longer break during Christmas. They are trying to go to all year school around here. Everyone is resisting it but the school systems, for some reason, really want it. Their claim is that the parents want it, but I've yet to meet one of those parents. Too me, that just ruins a part of growing up....


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

I think we need to get the states to have all the same school schedules so The Outbackers do not have any issues with choosing rally dates. 
It would be awesome to be together on the 6th to celebrate all the birthdays - but I know that is impossible. 
Hopefully we can come up with a date that is agreeable to everyone.

Anne


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

bmxmom said:


> I think we need to get the states to have all the same school schedules so The Outbackers do not have any issues with choosing rally dates.
> Anne


Great idea Anne!

We don't have a conflict with school dates because ours starts in early August & ends in late May. However, we have a family reunion in Missouri every other year and next year will be the year. It is usually scheduled around Father's Day weekend








That being said, we would still like to plan to attend in case the reunion doesn't happen, or there's no date conflict. If we book a site we should know well enough in advance that we can give another Outbacker a chance to buy our site before we cancel. Because we would really like to attend again.
We had a great time!

Tammy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I almost forgot about another potential problem for my family. My boss is on vacation now and has been since the beginning of the week. He usually takes his vacation this time in June.

I will have to wait until he gets back next week to find out what his schedule is for next year. Since he is the boss, he gets first choice of vacation times. There is a better than even money chance that we will not be able to attend from June 20th thru June 27th.

So go ahead and set the date. Wherever the chips fall, we'll live with it.

Dan


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have added a poll at the top of this thread so you can vote for the week you prefer for next year's rally. Please take the time to vote your preference and it would be helpful if you also posted a message on the thread indicating you have voted. You don't have to tell us in your post which week you voted for unless you want to.

Reverie


----------



## Fiver Roos (Jun 25, 2008)

I know we are new outbackers, but enjoyed seeing you all at topsail this year so much so we came home and bought an outback! I voted for the best week for our family.

Thanks!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We're gonna sit this one out. The date needs to be set soon, and I might not know for a month if and when I can take my vacation next year.

DW's employer is on shaky ground and might not survive. So with the uncertainty of what might happen a year away, we don't want to influence dates when we might not even be able to attend.

Dan


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

if its the last week we may have to sit out too.
i dont want to but may.
lamar


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

hgtv junkie said:


> I know we are new outbackers, but enjoyed seeing you all at topsail this year so much so we came home and bought an outback! I voted for the best week for our family.
> 
> Thanks!


Wow, that much influence? Or under the influence









Getting someone to join Outbackers is good, getting someone to BUY an Outback is awesome.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Reverie said:


> I have added a poll at the top of this thread so you can vote for the week you prefer for next year's rally. Please take the time to vote your preference and it would be helpful if you also posted a message on the thread indicating you have voted. You don't have to tell us in your post which week you voted for unless you want to.
> 
> Reverie


Voted


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

On second thought, we've decided there is a very slim chance we will not have a conflict next year so we will not be booking a site after all. 
Not voting either.

We hate to miss it but maybe next time.
Tammy


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello all!!

Sorry for not being on here sooner, but Mickey held us captive in Ft. Wilderness for a while and I had some health issues to address when we returned. I would like to thank all of those who worked so hard to make the 2008 Rally a success!! We had a great time, it just needed to last a little longer (hint). So without further ado, lets get next years Rally planned out by starting with the dates. I would love to make everyone happy and I think by offering a 2 week Rally, yes, 2 weeks, we could accomodate most folks. This could be accomplished by mirroring the 2nd week to the first week. I would love to have a breakfast for everyone at the clubhouse as well. I need to check with some root players in the potlucks, etc., but this can be done. Are there any unforeseen complications in a 2 week rally?

I know everyone wants to get some dates sewn up for reservation and planning so I am tentativley setting the dates from 13Jun09 to 27Jun09. I am leaning very strongly towards this and would appreciate any and all assistance I can get. I really dont want any family to miss out on such a wonderful trip based on conflicting schedules with outside influences (i.e., school). I also do not want anyone dissappointed with the Outbackers organization. Let me know what you all think, We (me and DW Jodi) will be watching the board.

sydneyexcursion (a.k.a. Joe)
Rallymaster SE09


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,

Not a bad idea - I kind of like it. Families can come the week that works best for them and some families might overlap both weeks. We were thinking we wanted to stay for at least 10 days next year. Maybe we could add an extra day or two. I like the idea of a breakfast one morning too. 
I did not vote because we can come either week. Let me know if you need help. 
I hope you all enjoyed Disney.

Anne


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

voted. no kids in school. dates really don't matter. but really would like to go to Daytona again. we went to the feb. 2008 race and it was AWESOME. sure would like to do the July 5 2009 race. June is good , end of June is better.

can't wait to do this, everybody is so pumped, must have been a great time


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As we are planning on attending next year, I voted for our best week choice. Wow, a two week rally?? That's some kind of undertaking. They may start to think that the Outbackers are taking over!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

It initially sounds like a good idea, but I'm afraid that two half-rallies will never equal a whole.
Just my humble opinion.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

SydneyExcursion said:


> I know everyone wants to get some dates sewn up for reservation and planning so I am tentativley setting the dates from 13Jun09 to 27Jun09. I am leaning very strongly towards this and would appreciate any and all assistance I can get. I really dont want any family to miss out on such a wonderful trip based on conflicting schedules with outside influences (i.e., school). I also do not want anyone dissappointed with the Outbackers organization. Let me know what you all think, We (me and DW Jodi) will be watching the board.
> 
> sydneyexcursion (a.k.a. Joe)
> Rallymaster SE09


------------------
We were thinking about extending our stay by a few days any way so that sounds like a great idea to us. Two potlucks kind of separates the group a little but, hey I never could get around to talking to everyone anyway since the group was so big.

I also really like the idea of all the popup awnings at the clubhouse for the potluck - whoever came up with that.

C-


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Just a suggestion if you decide to do this 2 week rally. Why not just do one potluck. We did this when we rallied in VA Beach over Easter. We had some kids that were out the week before Easter and some the week after, so we just had everyone come when they could and the weekend that we overlapped (Easter weekend) we had the potluck. I think it might be too much on the cooking committee to do 2 full blown potlucks.

Darlene


----------



## SydneyExcursion (Sep 20, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> Just a suggestion if you decide to do this 2 week rally. Why not just do one potluck. We did this when we rallied in VA Beach over Easter. We had some kids that were out the week before Easter and some the week after, so we just had everyone come when they could and the weekend that we overlapped (Easter weekend) we had the potluck. I think it might be too much on the cooking committee to do 2 full blown potlucks.
> 
> Darlene


....were kickkin that idea around also. Just dont want some people to not be able to stay till the potluck or some not be able to arrive in time.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Why not have the official rally from around the 16th to the 25th. That way you can have all official rally events during those days. There may be some that can only come from Sat-Sat, but it seems that everyone can't come at the same time anyway. Anyone who wishes to come before the 16th is free to do so and likewise for staying beyond the 25th.

It doesn't seem that campers book Sat-Sat at Topsail as there were folks coming and leaving everyday, but that may be one kicker to the above idea.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Margarators move over. Check out the 700 gallon blender at BIG - blender episode. The times for future showings are listed.

Somebody should make a 25 gallon version for the 2009 rally


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

First off, let me say that there are no problems that cannot be overcome with patience and ingenuity. Some potential issues with running a two week Rally all involve event planning and since events are ALL optional, I don't see how they could possible "stop" a rally. Some issues I think would need to be addressed are:

1. Do we have two "Meet & Greets"?
2. Two PotLucks?
3. Two "Hail and Farewells"?
4. Can the RallyMaster stay for the entire two weeks?
5. I believe it would be difficult to manage a time where we can all participate simultaneously unless we schedule a distinct overlap, say having the first weeks crew stay until Sunday and having a get-together on Saturday night OR having the second week group come a day early and having the get-together on Friday night.
6. If multiple instances of the same event take place we will need to be very careful in collecting money for each event, tying people's contributions to the event they actually intend to attend.

I would like to talk "SheWhoMustBeObeyed" into a two-week adventure. Wish me luck on that one!

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

If this helps in the planning at all, we here in VA have our kids out half a day on Wed June 17th. If we do half the trip on that day and the remaining part on Thurs, we can arrive on June 18th and plan to stay until the 27th. This gives you an extra day or two for festivities for the 2nd week folks if it helps.

Darlene


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

This somewhat related, but I have noticed over the past few days that sites at Topsail are being reserved one day at a time. There are certain sites I have been watching, waiting for that magic 11 month window to open, and I have noticed that each day as a new day comes available, the date is booked!

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

GoVols said:


> This somewhat related, but I have noticed over the past few days that sites at Topsail are being reserved one day at a time. There are certain sites I have been watching, waiting for that magic 11 month window to open, and I have noticed that each day as a new day comes available, the date is booked!
> 
> Anyone else noticed this?


Because they have already been booked beyond the 11 month window. The 11 month window only applies to the FIRST day of the reservation. If you book a 14 day stay, 11 months in advance, the last day of your stay will actually be booked 11 months and 14 days ahead. Make sense?

Bob


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I am bummed out. We were discussing dates for Topsail next year and the kids started saying that they want to go to the Smokey Mountains next year. So - I am not sure if we are going to make it. I am looking for campgrounds that are either in Tn or NC any suggestions?

Anne


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

bmxmom said:


> Well I am bummed out. We were discussing dates for Topsail next year and the kids started saying that they want to go to the Smokey Mountains next year. So - I am not sure if we are going to make it. I am looking for campgrounds that are either in Tn or NC any suggestions?
> 
> Anne


Come join us in Oct for the fall rally in the smokies at Smoky Bear Campground and then you'll be able to do Topsail for the summer rally !!








This campground is just east of Gatlinburg, TN. Haven't camped there yet, but have been there and it looks good. Check the CG forums as I believe one or more Outbackers have stayed there before.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

So, if some people are planning on getting there starting on the 13th, then can't you start making reservations on July 13th (a couple of days from now)?
I am planning on going next year, but have no idea what area people are staying in. Is there a range of sites that we need to be in?


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Here is a link for more information. Glad to see you coming.

Clicky thing

if you pull up the campground map, its basicly the entire back circle.

Another click thing to the Topsail campground map


----------

